# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Θητεία στο Π.Ν.

## A377

Αλήθεια πόσα μέλη του forum έχουν κάνει Π.Ν. και που?

----------


## Asterias

Εγώ θα κάνω εκεί τη θητεία μου. Τώρα το πότε δε ξέρω. Αλλά κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## che

Ρ/Κ ΔΙΟΜΙΔΗΣ FOR EVER! :wink:

----------


## A377

Ποια περίοδο ήσουν στο Ρ/Κ?

Εγώ ήμουν στο Π/Φ ΑΡΕΘΟΥΣΑ και σας θυμάμαι αρκετές φορές να έρχεστε Αμφιάλη

----------


## elpida

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ Η ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2007 ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 12 ΜΗΝΕΣ 18?ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΕΑ!ΕΤΣΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΠΕΙΓΟΜΑΙ!!ΟΧΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΗ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ.....!!!! :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

δοκιμασε την στρατολογια

----------


## elpida

ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΩΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΝ!

----------


## Morgan

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
ΟΥΤΕ Η ΣΤΡΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ Π.Ν. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ...

ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΥΞΗΘΕΙ Η ΘΗΤΕΙΑ?

----------


## efouskayak

οταν το όλο ρεύμα είναι προς μείωση της θητείας μου φαίνετε παράξενο να αυξηθεί στο ναυτικό... οποιός μάθει ας μας ενημερώσει .

----------


## elpida

καλα για μειωση δεν ειχα ακουση και δεν νομιζω να γινει στα συνεχεσ ετοσ!!!τωρα για πιο μετα ισωσ!!το ειχανε ακουσει στο ραδιο και σε μια εφημεριδα οτι μπορει να γινει του χρονου δηλαδη να αυξηθει!!!οποιοσ γνωριζει κατι παντωσ ασ ενημερωσει!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Michael

Το ότι δεν θα υπάρξει περαιτέρω μείωση, αλλά ίσως κάποια στιγμή θα αυξηθεί είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο. Κυρίως λόγω λειψανδρίας στις επόμενες σειρές, αλλά ίσως και λόγω των εξελίξεων με την γείτονα. Πάντως αν στο στρατολογικό γραφείο δεν μπορουν να σου απαντήσουν υπεύθυνα για το πότε και τι, δεν νομίζω να μπορεί κανένας άλλος. Δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με το ΥΠΕΘ κατευθείαν, αν και δεν νομίζω να σε εξυπηρετήσουν. Εξάλλου εν όψει εκλογών δύσκολα κοινολογούνται τέτοιες αποφάσεις.

----------


## elpida

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ MICHAEL!!ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΟΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΩΜΕΝΟ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ!!!ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΚΡΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ,ΨΗΦΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΒΛΕΠΩΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ!!ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΠΑΛΙ!

----------


## Michael

Παρακαλώ. Ψάχνωντας για κάτι άλλο έπεσα τυχαία σε ένα σχετικό σάιτ. Για τσεκάρισε μήπως τυχόν ξέρει τίποτα κανείς απ’ αυτούς:
http://www.greekarmy.net/portal.php?article=0

----------


## elpida

σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!θα το κοιταξω!!!να σαι καλα παντωσ!!!!

----------


## FORMION

Παιδια καλημερα σε ολους, βρηκα την σελιδα τυχαια, εγω υπηρετησα το 2001,
01γ εσσο, 11 μηνες στο α/τ φορμιων, θεωρω οτι καποιοι θα το ειχαν προλαβει και δει στο νσ (ναος σοφος). Ειδικοτητα ρ/ε με πολλα ταξιδια και μια νατοικη 105 ημερων. Επειτα μεταθεση δνε (διοικηση ναυτικης εκπαιδευσης), οδηγος του αρχιεπιστολεα δνε για 8 μηνες. Τωρα υπηρετει ο αδερφος μου ως ΣΕΑ/Μ στο νσ.

----------


## afthartos

> ,
> 01γ εσσο, 11 μηνες στο α/τ φορμιων, θεωρω οτι καποιοι θα το ειχαν προλαβει και δει στο νσ (ναος σοφος).


Ναι στον Φορμιωνα ε; Σας θυμαμαι. Δενατε στην Π1α ε; Μπροστα μπροστα.Εν τω μεταξυ οταν πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκα στην φρεγατα ειχε γινει μια λαλακια στο πλοιο σας και ο κυβερνητης σας ειχε χωσει ολους μεσα μεχρι και επικελευστες αν δεν κανω λαθος.Εκει στο φυλακιο της Π1 ενα οταν ειχαμε σκοπια θυμαμαι τον στραβο ναυταρα που εκανε την 4ωρια της πλωρης. Εγω ημουν 02Β ΕΣΣΟ 12 μηνες Φ/Γ Κουντουριωτης ειδικοτητα αρμενιστης (κλασσικη ειδικοτητα για ολους τους αποφοιτους πλοιαρχων).Α ρε εχω ριξει καντυλια στο ΠΝ αλλα κακα τα ψεματα περασαμε γαματα. Στο τσακ γλιτωσα τον Περσικο. Ευτυχως γιατι θα γυρνουσα με 2 μηνες κρατησεις. Μετα τον Κουντουρα πηγα 1 μηνα με αποσπαση μεχρι να βγει η μεταθεση (δεν ειχα βυσμα λεμε :P) στην ΔΦΓ (Διοικηση Φρεγατων και Αντιτορπιλικων). Ο λαλακας εκανα λαλακια που δεν εκατσα εκει μεχρι να απολυθω. Παρα σηκωθηκα και ζητησα να παω στα Χανια στο Ναυσταθμο γιατι ειμαι απο κει! Επειτα σε μια υδροφορα στο ΝΚ.Τζετ περασα αν εξαιρεσεις οτι πεσαμε στην εναρξη του πολεμου στο Ιρακ και τον πιναμε καθημερινα να δινουμε νερο σε κατι αεροπλανοφορα Ντε Γκωλ γαλλικα και στους αμερικανους και μας γαμουσαν τις εξοδους. Παιδια οσοι πατε ναυτικο θα περασετε γαματα κακα τα ψεματα. Ειστε τυχεροι αν δεν αυξηθει η θητεια και δεν πατε σε πλοιο μαχιμο.Και δεν μιλαμε για υδροφορες η ναρκαλια τορπιλακατους. Μιλαμε για φρεγατες. Οπου αλλου κι αν πατε διασκεδαστε το. Ακομα κι αν φατε στερηση (το χειροτερο στο ναυτικο) η περιορισμο (το συνηθες) παρτε το στο χαβαλε! Ακομα κι αν ειστε απο εμποροπλοιαρχων καντε τους λαλακες κι οτι δεν ξερετε τιποτα!Ετσι την γλιτωσα εγω απο το να κανω 15 μερες ματισιες στους καβους και τον ηπιε ο αλλος ο αρμενιστης που ηταν ξερολμαν (xerolman)! Στο τελος ουτε μπραβο του ειπανε ουτε αδεια παραπανω του εδωσαν! Τα προβλεπομενα καντε! Αυτα καλη εμπειρια ηταν! Ανετα θα πηγαινα 1 μηνακι τωρα με τις ευθυνες που με κατατρεχουν!Ειναι το τελευταιο σταδιο ανεμελιας μετα την σχολη!  :Smile:   Καλα να ειστε

----------


## FORMION

Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο, το Π.Ν είναι αραλίκι,απλά καλό είναι να ξέρεις τα απαραίτητα.Την ημέρα που έχωσε τους πάντες μέσα έφυγα Δ.Ν.Ε. με μετάθεση.Θα υπηρετούσα ξανά, η ώρα είναι σχεδόν εννέα και είμαι ακόμη στο γραφείο μου στο οποίο δεν παλιώνω ποτέ, χα χα, στο αντιτορπιλικό τουλάχιστον η αρχαιότητα υπήρχε. Να  είσαι καλά κληρούχα

----------


## ligadouras

θα υπηρετήσω στο Π.Ν. τον Μάιο (07Β ΕΣΣΟ). Ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με τελευταία απόφαση Μεϊμαράκη για επιστροφή ναυτών στα πλοία;Έγω έχω πτυχίο νομικής (είμαι δικηγόρος)  και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό με κάνει γραφιά. Αν ισχύει πάντως (γραφιάς)  μπαίνω σε πλοίο ή όχι; :Confused:

----------


## Michael

> θα υπηρετήσω στο Π.Ν. τον Μάιο (07Β ΕΣΣΟ). Ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με τελευταία απόφαση Μεϊμαράκη για επιστροφή ναυτών στα πλοία;Έγω έχω πτυχίο νομικής (είμαι δικηγόρος) και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό με κάνει γραφιά. Αν ισχύει πάντως (γραφιάς) μπαίνω σε πλοίο ή όχι;


Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Το οτι έχεις τελειώσει νομική δεν σημαίνει απλά τίποτα! Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις υπήρχαν παιδιά με διδακτορικά και ερευνα, συμμετοχή σε διεθνή συνέδρια και ανακοίνωσεις σε αυτά και στο στρατό απλά κάναν καφέδες και καθάριζαν τουαλέτες.
Πάνως μη σε ανησυχει αυτό. Σε γενικές γραμμές σήμερα ο στρατός και ειδικά το ναυτικό είναι "κολλέγιο". Τώρα ανάλογα με το τι ανθρώπους θα πέσεις εξαρτάται και το αν θα κάνεις περισσότερο γραφική εργασία ή οχι και γενικά αν θα περάσεις καλά. Διότι παρα τις όποιες δυσκολίες και ξεβόλεμα στο στρατό αν τύχει να έχεις καλή παρέα περνάς ωραία, αν όχι υπομονή... Πάντως πλέον η θητεία είναι πολύ λίγη και περνάει γρήγορα. 
Το αν θα είσαι σε πλοίο ή όχι δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Βέβαια στο πλοίο πάντα υπάρχουν ορισμένα πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν στην στεριά. Αλλα εξαρτάται και το πλοίο. Διότι πλοίο με πλοίο διαφέρει. ¶λλωστε το οτι είναι κάποιος σε πλοίο δεν σημαίνει οτι θα ταξιδέυει συνέχεια. το περισσότερο καιρό τα πλοία είναι στο λιμάνι. Μόνο αν τύχει καμμια άσκηση ή κατι τέτοιο σαλπάρουν. Απ την άλλη μπορεί να πας σε γραφείο στο κέντρο τη αθήνας και να πρέπει να βαράς συνεχώς προσοχές σε μεγαλογαλονάδες και να είασαι συνεχώς στην τσάκιση.... Ενώ σε μια αποκεντρωμένη υπηρεσία όπως το πλοίο μπορεί να υπάρχουν λιγότερες τυπικότητες και περισσότερη ουσία.
Τώρα ειδικά για το αν θα επιστρέψουν οι ναυτες στα πλοία δεν γνωρίζω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, αλλά εκτιμώ από την εμπειρία μου ότι αν γίνει θα γίνει κυρίως για τα μικρά και βοηθητικά πλοία και όχι για π.χ. φρεγάτες κλπ. Αυτό ωφείλεται μάλον στην λειψανδρία που παρατηρείται από την παραίτηση πολλών ΕΠΟΠ.

----------


## ΙΑΣΩΝ

> θα υπηρετήσω στο Π.Ν. τον Μάιο (07Β ΕΣΣΟ). Ξέρει κανείς τί γίνεται με τελευταία απόφαση Μεϊμαράκη για επιστροφή ναυτών στα πλοία;Έγω έχω πτυχίο νομικής (είμαι δικηγόρος)  και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό με κάνει γραφιά. Αν ισχύει πάντως (γραφιάς)  μπαίνω σε πλοίο ή όχι;


Ήμουν στο ΠΝ το 1997.Στα καράβια πήγαιναν όλοι,αν και τώρα μπορεί και να το γλυτώσεις δεδομένου ότι στα μάχιμα πλοία πάνε μόνιμοι και ΕΠΟΠ.Το πολύ πολύ να σε στείλουν σε καμιά "ευκαιρία" (πλοία μεταφοράς προσωπικού,Πανδώρα και Πάνδροσος) και να κάνεις ταξίδια Σαλαμίνα Πειραιάς,κι ενίοτε Αμφιάλη-Πόρος.

----------


## panoulis1985

paidia nomizo oti tora pia prepei oposdipote na
kaneis kai kapoious mines se ploio eite ayto einai
demeno eite kanei taxidia..
xerei kaneis pote einai oi ESSO tou nautikou
kai poso kairo prin prepei kapoios na diakopsei
tin anaboli toy???

----------


## ligadouras

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας στο μήνυμά μου (αν και πολύ καθηστερημένα). Περίμενα βέβαια το χαρτί για να επιβεβαιωθεί και ότι η θητεία θα γινόταν στο ναυτικό. Αυτό ήρθε και πλέον ετοιμάζομαι για ΚΕΠΑΛ και (ελπίζω για) ΠΟΡΟΣ! Ελπίζω να συνομιλήσουμε ξανά μέσα από τις σελίδες του forum! :Cool:

----------


## Michael

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας στο μήνυμά μου (αν και πολύ καθηστερημένα). Περίμενα βέβαια το χαρτί για να επιβεβαιωθεί και ότι η θητεία θα γινόταν στο ναυτικό. Αυτό ήρθε και πλέον ετοιμάζομαι για ΚΕΠΑΛ και (ελπίζω για) ΠΟΡΟΣ! Ελπίζω να συνομιλήσουμε ξανά μέσα από τις σελίδες του forum!


 ¶ντε καλή θητεία!

----------


## ligadouras

Ευχαριστώ Μichael. Να σου δώσω επίσης συγχαρητήρια για τα στιχάκια στο τέλος του μηνύματός σου.

----------


## Michael

Ευχαριστώ, να είσαι καλά!

----------


## spiran

21 μήνες Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ. 2 ΝΑΤΟΙκες (Napoli, Palermo, Palma de Mallorca, Catagna, Toulon, Santa Cruz de Tenerife κτλ...) και φυσικά αμέτρητο Αιγαίο.Δεν έβαλα ποτε μέσον να φύγω. Θυμάμαι έρχονταν ναυτες να φέρουν "έγγραφα" απο τις διοιηκήσεις και δεν ξέραν ουτε που είναι η πλώρη...Τους ναύτες ξηράς τους λέγαμε μοδιστρες...

----------


## vangos

Paidia kainourgios kai ego,me to kalo tora to flevari teliono ti sxoili alla thelo na rotiso kati.Tin anavoli tin kovo ego opote thelo i eimai ipoxreomenos molis telioso ti sxoli na pao na katatago?
Euxaristo ek ton proteron

----------


## Apostolos

> Paidia kainourgios kai ego,me to kalo tora to flevari teliono ti sxoili alla thelo na rotiso kati.Tin anavoli tin kovo ego opote thelo i eimai ipoxreomenos molis telioso ti sxoli na pao na katatago?
> Euxaristo ek ton proteron


Μέχρι την ημέρα πού έχεις αναβολή μπορείς να μείνεις εκτός. Αν θές (που στο προτείνω) κόψε την αναβολή και επέλεξε την ανοιξιάτικη σειρά.

----------


## Michael

Αυτό που εγώ έχω υπόψη μου είναι πως αφού η αναβολή είναι για "λόγους σπουδών"  σε μια συγκεκριμένη σχολή, τότε μόλις βγούν επίσημα τα αποτελέσματα από την σχολή η αναβολή διακόπτεται αυτοδίκαια, δηλαδή αυτόματα. Για αυτό πρέπει να περάσεις από το στρατολογικό σου γραφείο και να τους ενημερώσεις σχετικά. Αν θες άλλη αναβολή λόγω και άλλων σπουδών ή εξάσκησης επαγγέλματος κλπ, τους το ζητάς και παίρνεις νέα αναβολή ή οποία όμως δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με την παλιά. Το ότι η ημερομήνία είναι μεγαλύτερη από την διάρκεια σπουδών δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει μέχρι αυτήν την ημερομηνία ακόμα και αν τελειώσεις νωρίτερα την σχολή. Αν τελειώσεις την σχολή νωρίτερα τότε και η αναβολή λήγει αυτόματα νωρίτερα. Για αυτό πέρνα απο το στρατολογικό σου γραφείο και ζήτα να σου εξηγήσουν σχετικά για μην βρεθείς ξαφνικά χωρίς να το καταλάβεις ανυπότακτος! Και επειδή μπορεί να τύχεις σε τίποτα καραβανάδες ή σε κανένα φαντάρο που απλά κάνει την θητεία του και τον αλλά μήνα απολύεται, φρόντισε να βεβαιωθείς πως ό,τι σου λένε έιναι σίγουρο. Κατα προτίμηση ζήτα να σου απαντήσουν γραπτά. Αν και ακούγεται ίσως λίγο υπερβολικό, επειδή είχα άσχημη εμπειρία, σε συμβουλέυω να επειμέινεις να σου το ΄δωσουν γραπτά, διότι καμμιά φορά άλλο τους λες έσυ και άλλο καταλαβαίνουν αυτοί...

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ πάντως δέν διέκοψα τίποτε και παρουσιάστικα μετά απο 1,5 χρόνο απο το τέλος της ΑΕΝ. Είχα πάει στο στρατολόγικό, είχα κάνει υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι τελείωσα τις σπουδές μου και μου είπαν να περιμένω το χαρτί...

----------


## vangos

Vasika auto thelo na dialekso pote tha mpo,den thelo px na bo tora to kalokairi an teleioso ti sxoli to flevari.auto prospatho na apofigo.
kathe pote pairnoun sto pn??

----------


## nautikos

Αν την κοψεις τωρα αποκλειεται να σε παρουν το Φεβρουαριο. Θα σε παρουν ομως σιγουρα το Μαιο. Οπως λεει και ο Αποστολος καλυτερα να πας στην ανοιξιατικη φουρνια (Μαιο), ειναι σιγουρα πιο καλα και αφου πας Ναυτικο να επιδιωξεις να πας στο Κ.Ε Πορος (γιατι μερικοι ατυχοι μενουν στο Κ.Ε. Παλασκας και γνωριζουν το $@#* διοικητη του...

Οσο αφορα την αναβολη, θεωρητικα και βαση κανονισμου πρεπει να την κοψεις αμεσως μολις παρεις πτυχιο, αφου τσεκαρουν ποτε αποφοιτησες και ποτε εκοψες την αναβολη. Αν μεσολαβει μεγαλο διαστημα (πχ 2-3 μηνες) εισαι παρανομος αφου ησουν εκτος χωρις να σπουδαζεις. Συμφωνα με το νομο αυτο τιμωρειται, αλλα εξαρταται αν το εφαρμοζουν καποιοι οι οχι. Απο κει και περα οπως καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## vangos

logika arxes martiou tha ksero an to pira i oxi to ptixio.ara prolavaino n abo maio?kai an oxi pote einai o epomenos minas katataksis?

Signomi gia to priksimo :Confused:

----------


## vassilisman

paidia an kapoios dn exei ptyxio alla einai sto 3o etos toy naytiliakoy <peiraia>  exei kamia tyxi na ton proseksoyn <na ypiretisei dld sta .... timimena grafeia> ?  :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

Και του Δημοτικου να εισαι, αμα εχεις καλο βυσμα μπαινεις στα καλυτερα γραφεια και σαλονια... Δυστυχως η ευτυχως αυτο ισχυει στο 95% των περιπτωσεων.

----------


## ligadouras

Λοιπόν παιδιά: Αναβολή λόγω σπουδών, αν θες, δεν την διακόπτεις καθόλου, ακόμη κι αν έχεις τελειώσει τις σπουδές σου.  Μπορείς να περιμένεις  να τελειώσει και να παρουσιαστείς σε σειρά μετά τη λήξη της. Για να παρουσιαστεί κανείς Μάιο πρέπει να τη διακόψει τουλάχιστον τρεις μήνες πριν (δηλαδή μέχρι 31 Ιανουαρίου). Αυτό γενικά (3 μήνες πριν) συμβαίνει για όλες τις σειρές (Φεβρουαρίου, Μαίου, Αυγούστου και Νοεμβρίου). Τα παραπάνω τα ξέρω εξ ιδίας πείρας γιατί α) είμαι δικηγόρος και β) γιατί τώρα υπηρετώ στο ΠΝ. Η δική μου αναβολή έληγε 31 Δεκέμβρη 2006, εγώ είχα τελειώσει τις σπουδές μου από το 2004. Περίμενα να τελειώσει κανονικά και παρουσιάστηκα τον Μαιο του 2007. Επίπτωση καμία!

----------


## Michael

> paidia an kapoios dn exei ptyxio alla einai sto 3o etos toy naytiliakoy <peiraia> exei kamia tyxi na ton proseksoyn <na ypiretisei dld sta .... timimena grafeia> ?


Κοίταξε ούτως ή άλλως σε στεριά θα κάνεις, από όσο ξέρω στα πλοία παίρνουν πλέον μόνο επόπ (εξαιρούνται οι ΣΕΑ).
Καμμία φορά καλύτερα να έισαι σε καμμία χύμα υπηρεσία σε κανένα νησί παρα σε γραφεία. Στο γραφείο πρέπει να είσαι στην τσάκιση και apico, ενώ σε άλλες υπηρεσίες μπορείς να είσαι πολύ πιο άνετος. Εξαρτάται βέβαια και τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους θα τύχεις.
Ελά, τώρα όμως το ΠΝ είναι σαν κατασκήνωση.Και πριν πας καλά-καλά θα έχεις απολυθει.
Don't worry!!!

----------


## nautikos

Υπαρχουν ακομα ομως βοηθητικα πλοια που παιρνουν εφεδρους, οπως τα ΒΒ, τα Ρ/Κ, το Εβρος και τα ΠΜΠ (πλοια μεταφορας προσωπικου). Στα πιο πολλα απο αυτα δεν λεει να υπηρετεις απο αποψη εξοδων. Οπως λεει και ο Michel σε καποιο νησι σιγουρα εισαι πιο χυμα, ενω στα γραφεια πρεπει να εισαι απο ''προβλεπομενος'' ως πολυ ''προβλεπομενος''. Αν θες συχνες εξοδους στην Αθηνα πρεπει να πας σε γραφειο, ενω αν πας σε κανενα νησι θα καθεσαι καμια 15 μερες μεσα, αλλα θα περνεις περιπου αλλες τοσες μαζεμενες οff.

----------


## .voyager

> Υπαρχουν ακομα ομως βοηθητικα πλοια που παιρνουν εφεδρους, οπως τα ΒΒ, τα Ρ/Κ, το Εβρος και τα ΠΜΠ (πλοια μεταφορας προσωπικου). Στα πιο πολλα απο αυτα δεν λεει να υπηρετεις απο αποψη εξοδων. Οπως λεει και ο Michel σε καποιο νησι σιγουρα εισαι πιο χυμα, ενω στα γραφεια πρεπει να εισαι απο ''προβλεπομενος'' ως πολυ ''προβλεπομενος''. Αν θες συχνες εξοδους στην Αθηνα πρεπει να πας σε γραφειο, ενω αν πας σε κανενα νησι θα καθεσαι καμια 15 μερες μεσα, αλλα θα περνεις περιπου αλλες τοσες μαζεμενες οff.


To θέμα είναι τί κάνεις άμα προορίζεσαι για στρατό ξηράς και θες να πάρεις μετάταξη για ναυτικό!!  :Cool:

----------


## nautikos

Ρωτα εκεινο τον Συνταγματαρχη που τα επαιρνε και εκανε τις κομπινες. Η αληθεια ειναι παντως οτι γινεται σκοτωμος πραγματικα για το ποιος θα πρωτοπαει. Σε βαθμο που, αν δεν εισαι συγγενης (οχι απλα φιλος, γνωστος κτλ) με πολιτικο να μην γινεται τπτ.

----------


## .voyager

> Ρωτα εκεινο τον Συνταγματαρχη που τα επαιρνε και εκανε τις κομπινες. Η αληθεια ειναι παντως οτι γινεται σκοτωμος πραγματικα για το ποιος θα πρωτοπαει. Σε βαθμο που, αν δεν εισαι συγγενης (οχι απλα φιλος, γνωστος κτλ) με πολιτικο να μην γινεται τπτ.


Με πολιτικό μέσο, είναι εύκολο...

----------


## dkampouroglou

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση κάνω , όποιος ξέρει να βοηθήσει γιατί ''καίγομαι''.
Τελειωνω Ναυπηγός Μηχανικός και θέλω να υπηρετήσω Π.Ν.,θα κόψω την αναβολή μέχρι τον Ιούλιο.
Αν και το χαρτί μου ήρθε για ΣΞ, Πυροβολικό, μάλλον θα μπορέσω να πάρω μετάταξη για Ναυτικό λόγω ειδικότητας (έτσι λέω εγώ βέβαια δεν το έχω εξακριβώσει).
Σαν ναυπηγός μηχ. μπορώ να κάνω 6 μήνες σε πλοίο ανω των 500GRT και να πάρω και το δίπλωμα του Γ΄μηχανικού.Μπορώ να χρεώσω τους 6 μήνες σε πλοίο του ΠΝ ? Πρέπει να βγάλω φυλλάδιο πρίν καταταγώ ? Πρέπει να δηλώσω δόκιμος αξιωματικός του ΠΝ για να με βάλουν σε πλοίο οπωσδήποτε ? Αν πάω για δόκιμος πόση θητεία είναι παραπάνω και τι παίζει σχετικά ??

----------


## dkampouroglou

Κανένας δεν ξέρει κάτι ?? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## nautikos

> μάλλον θα μπορέσω να πάρω μετάταξη για Ναυτικό λόγω ειδικότητας (έτσι λέω εγώ βέβαια δεν το έχω εξακριβώσει


Αυτο που λες επισημα δεν ισχυει, ισχυει μονο για Αξιωματικους του Ε.Ν.




> Πρέπει να δηλώσω δόκιμος αξιωματικός του ΠΝ για να με βάλουν σε πλοίο οπωσδήποτε ? Αν πάω για δόκιμος πόση θητεία είναι παραπάνω και τι παίζει σχετικά


Δοκιμος αξιωματικος του ΠΝ, αφου δεν εισαι αξιωματικος Ε.Ν. ή γιατρος δεν μπορεις να γινεις. Το ανωτερο που θα μπορουσες να γινεις (αν και νομιζω οτι περυσι καταργηθηκε) ειναι εφεδρος Κελευστης (ΜΗΧ) και να δουλευεις σαν μηχανικος σε βοηθητικο πλοιο. Αρα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να γινεις λογω σπουδων Διοπος, ενα σκαλοπατι πιο πανω απο το Ναυτη, που στις περισσοτερες υπηρεσιες του Π.Ν. ειναι αχρηστο...

Για να παρεις προυπηρεσια για το διπλωμα του 3ου, εχω την εντυπωση οτι πιανοταν και του ΠΝ, αλλα μονο αν ησουν εφεδρος Κελευστης. Και παλι δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος για αυτο.

Και μια που εισαι και ναυπηγος, μην κανεις κανενα λαθος και πας στη Διοικηση Τεχνικου στη Σαλαμινα (περιλαμβανει τα ναυπηγεια του Ναυσταθμου) και παζεις 1 μεσα - 1 εξω, στο ''βωμο'' του να δεις και τπτ της δουλειας σου. Ουτε θα κανεις και κατι το σπουδαιο και δεν θα περασεις και καλα. Και σαν τελευταια συμβουλη να ξεχασεις τα πολεμικα-βοηθητικα πλοια, αν θες προυπηρεσια πηγαινε σε κανενα ποντοπορο που ειναι πολυ καλυτερα, μαθαινεις πραγματα και πληρωνεσαι, οχι στις Ε.Δυναμεις που ''μας'' δινουν 8,7 ευρω οι ξεφτιλες...Ρε 1$/μερα παιρνουν οι Κινεζοι, ουτε τοσο δεν αξιζουμε, να τα τρωνε αλλου ξερουνε οι #$#@$

----------


## Michael

Συμφωνώ εν πολλοις με τον προλαλήσαντα.
Δεν ξέρω αν καν θα καταφέρεις να πάρεις υπηρεσία που να μετράει. Θα πρέπει να το ψάξεις, διότι μπορέι να έχουν αλλάξει κιόλας (μάλλον προς το χειρότερο). Αν και το θεωρώ μάλλον απίθανο αν δεν έχεις ήδη δίπλωμα 3ου.
Νομίζω πως το καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις ένα μπαρκο σε εμπορικά και μετα πάς στρατό. Εκτός βέβαια και αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να αποκτήσεις δίπλωμα 3ου.

----------


## KOKAKIS

Γεια σας!Καινούργιος στην παρέα....εγώ αυτη την στιγμη μετράω 7 και σήμερα....είμαι στο ΠΑΤ ΕΥΡΩΤΑΣ  
οπου ΠΑΤ=Πλοία Αλιευσης Τορπιλών

γ ΕΣΣΟ 2007

----------


## hatzibileus

παιδία μπαίνω αν τελικά δουλέψει η μετάταξη (βλ. παρεμφερότητα πτυχίου Τμ. Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών plus σουσ)
είμαι στο τρίτο έτος κ λόγω του ότι έχω πάρει παραπάνω μαθήματα του χρόνου μου μένει ένα μόνο μάθημα κ η πτυχιακή.
σκοπεύω να κάνω δουλέψω να φύγω μετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια έξω για master k meta douleia πάλι εξωτερικό
για να μη με κυρήξουν ανυπότακτο έκοψα την αναβολή.

α) μπαίνω με την 3ΕΣΣΟ γνωρίζεται περίπου πότε ξέρω για 15 αυγούστου περίπου ξέρει κανείς ακριβώς
β) θέλω να έρθω χίο λόγω και του τμήματος έχω δηλώσει και μόνιμη διεύθυνση χίο το ερώτημα: απ ότι είδα υπάρχουν διάφορες ειδικότητες μπορώ να επιλέξω και αν ναι ποιά;
γ) ξέρω για 15 μέσα 15 έξω τις 15 έξω μπορώ να μεταβαίνω εκτός νησιού
δ) τυχόν τιμητικές και άδειες λόγω εξεταστικής πως προσμετρούνται και καλά στο 15 μέσα 15 έξω

pls help κ sorry alla prospathw na kanw part time se naytiliaki parallila

----------


## marioskef

> α) μπαίνω με την 3ΕΣΣΟ γνωρίζεται περίπου πότε ξέρω για 15 αυγούστου περίπου ξέρει κανείς ακριβώς
> β) θέλω να έρθω χίο λόγω και του τμήματος έχω δηλώσει και μόνιμη διεύθυνση χίο το ερώτημα: απ ότι είδα υπάρχουν διάφορες ειδικότητες μπορώ να επιλέξω και αν ναι ποιά;
> γ) ξέρω για 15 μέσα 15 έξω τις 15 έξω μπορώ να μεταβαίνω εκτός νησιού
> δ) τυχόν τιμητικές και άδειες λόγω εξεταστικής πως προσμετρούνται και καλά στο 15 μέσα 15 έξω
> 
> pls help κ sorry alla prospathw na kanw part time se naytiliaki parallila


Καλώς όρισες στην μεγάλη οικογένεια του ναυτικού...
α) Ακριβής ημερομηνία θα βγει στην ουσία λίγες βδομάδες πιο πριν... Νομίζω όμως πως 15αυγουστο θα κάνεις σπίτι σου.
β) Η ειδικότητα στην ουσία μπαίνει στην τύχη και όποια ειδικότητα και να πάρεις μπορείς να πας οπουδήποτε αρκεί να υπάρχει καλή θέληση. Πάντως για Χιο δεν θα περίμενα να δυσκολευτείς ιδιαίτερα.
γ) Οι 15 έξω ή όσες είναι (αυτά αλλάζουν από μήνα σε μήνα οπότε μην τα πολυεμπιστεύεσαι) μπορεις να τις κάνεις όπου θέλεις...είτε σε ενα παγκάκι δίπλα από την μονάδα, είτε μέσα στη μονάδα είτε και στη Μύκονο...
δ)Κανονικά οι έξω μέρες δεν έχουν να κάνουν με τιμητικές κλπ. Όχι βεβαια πως δεν θα προσπαθήσουν να στις φάνε αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν κάποια σχεση.
Οσο για το part time θα πρεπει η ναυτιλιακή να έχει μεγάλη ανοχή για να το κάνεις...

----------


## plori

Καλησπέρα στην όμορφη παρέα που αναπολεί το στρατό και σε άλλους που έχουν την αγωνία του στρατού.Παιδιά να ξέρεται ότι είναι μια φανταστική εμπειρία και θα την αναπολείται όπως και εγώ σήμερα διαβάζοντας τα διάφορα μηνύματα.Εγώ φίλοι μου παρουσιάστηκα στον Παλάσκα και μετά έκανα 17 μήνες στην Υ/Φ ΠΡΕΣΠΑ το 1991 ά εσσο και απολύθηκα τον Αυγουστο του 1992 θα χαρω πολύ να υπάρχουν επισκέπτες που υπηρέτησαν στο ίδιο πλοίο και να μοιραστούμε τις εμπειρίες μας.:-|

----------


## hatzibileus

*marioskef* *Καλώς όρισες στην μεγάλη οικογένεια του ναυτικού...*

se eyxaristw poly toso gia to syntomo oso k gia tis apantiseis se ola ta themata.
dystixws k egw ayto perimena gia thn part time skoura ta pragmata de mpeirazei k pali tnx

----------


## Sorokxos

> paidia an kapoios dn exei ptyxio alla einai sto 3o etos toy naytiliakoy <peiraia> exei kamia tyxi na ton proseksoyn <na ypiretisei dld sta .... timimena grafeia> ?


Κι εγω το ναυτιλιακο τελειωσα αλλα με εκαναν μηχανικο.... Ποτε δεν καταλαβα γιατι. Δεν με πειραξε... Καλα περασα. 12 μηνες στο ΠΓΥ ΑΛΙΑΚΜΩΝ. Με δυο καλοκαιρινους μηνες ταξιδι στην Ευρωπη για εκπαιδευση των ναυτικων δοκιμων. Αξεχαστη εμπειρια. Και μετα 6 μηνες στερια σαν οδηγος. 01 ΣΤ ΕΣΣΟ

----------


## gvaggelas

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε. Στην Χίο ισχύει το εξής: Αν δηλώσεις μόνιμη κατοικία εκτός Χίου τότε είσαι 15 μέσα και 15 έξω. Αν όμως δηλώσεις κατοικία στην Χίο τότε το ισχύον σύστημα είναι 3 μέσα και 3 έξω. Διάλεξε και πάρε. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το πότε θα παρουσιαστείς τον Αύγουστο, αλλά όσοι απολύονται τον συγκεκριμένο μήνα φέτος, θα απολυθούν 27 Αυγούστου.

Να είσαι καλά






> παιδία μπαίνω αν τελικά δουλέψει η μετάταξη (βλ. παρεμφερότητα πτυχίου Τμ. Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών plus σουσ)
> είμαι στο τρίτο έτος κ λόγω του ότι έχω πάρει παραπάνω μαθήματα του χρόνου μου μένει ένα μόνο μάθημα κ η πτυχιακή.
> σκοπεύω να κάνω δουλέψω να φύγω μετά από περίπου 2 χρόνια έξω για master k meta douleia πάλι εξωτερικό
> για να μη με κυρήξουν ανυπότακτο έκοψα την αναβολή.
> 
> α) μπαίνω με την 3ΕΣΣΟ γνωρίζεται περίπου πότε ξέρω για 15 αυγούστου περίπου ξέρει κανείς ακριβώς
> β) θέλω να έρθω χίο λόγω και του τμήματος έχω δηλώσει και μόνιμη διεύθυνση χίο το ερώτημα: απ ότι είδα υπάρχουν διάφορες ειδικότητες μπορώ να επιλέξω και αν ναι ποιά;
> γ) ξέρω για 15 μέσα 15 έξω τις 15 έξω μπορώ να μεταβαίνω εκτός νησιού
> δ) τυχόν τιμητικές και άδειες λόγω εξεταστικής πως προσμετρούνται και καλά στο 15 μέσα 15 έξω
> ...

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

94Δ α/τ κουντουριοτης
παροπλιστικε το 95 απολυθικα φεβρουαριο του 96 απο τα παροπλισμενα τησ σουδας

----------


## nautikos

Οπως λενε για τα παροπλισμενα 
"_ζητώ ακροαση θεου και αλλαγη πλανητη_
_και μια καλη μεταθεση να φυγη απο την Κρητη_" :Very Happy: .

----------


## kostas-gus

Βασικα ντρεπομαι που θα κανω αυτη την ερωτηση γιατι το κοβω η ερωτηση μου να ειναι σκετη μ@λ@κια.Λοιπον,καποιος  που τελειωνει αεν βγαινει απο την σχολη ως ανθ/χος.Για να γινει καποιος υποπλ/χος και αργοτερα καπετανιος χρειαζεται θαλασσια προυπηρεσια 2 ετων και αλλων 3 ετων αντιστοιχα..Τωρα τι σχεση εχει το πολεμικο ναυτικο????Η ερωτηση μου ειναι αν καποιος αποφοιτος ΑΕΝ που θα υπηρετησει την θητεια του στο πολεμικο ναυτικο θα υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτη να προσμετρησει ως θαλασια προυπηρεσια για να εξελιχθει πιο γρηγορα σε υποπλοιαρχο????Δηλαδη 12 μηνες θητεια + 12 σε εμπορικο καραβι=2 χρονια που ειναι η απαιτουμενη υπηρεσια για να ''ανεβεις''.

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν την πέρνεις όλη την υπηρεσία για το δήπλωμα εκτός αν έχεις κάνει Κυβερβήτης. Αν είσαι απλά ΣΕΑ πέρνεις το 50&#37; της υπηρεσίας. Αν πληρώσεις την υπηρεσία στο ΠΝ πιάνει και για σύνταξη (είναι ποιό φτηνά απο το να εξαγοράσεις κανονική υπηρεσία)

----------


## marsant

Kαι εγω στο Πολεμικο Ναυτικο εκανα την θητεια μου στο ναυσταθμο Σαλαμινας στο καραβι Θετις.

----------


## savinio

Γεία σας θα ήθελα να κάνω μια απλή ερώτηση. 

Στο τελευταίο χαρτί της αναβολής μου το σώμα που μου έδινε την αναβολή ήταν το Πολεμικό Ναυτικο. 

Αυτό σημαίνει οτι το σώμα μου είναι το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό? οπότε αν διακόψω την αναβολή μου θα πάω στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό? ή είναι κάτι τυπικό και μπορεί να αλλάξει? 

αν μπορεί καποίος ας με βοηθήσει..

----------


## DJSOULIS

*Χαιρετώ την Ναυτική Κοινότητα.* Υπηρέτησα κι εγώ στο Π.Ν. Παρουσιάστηκα το 1984 στο Κ.Ε. Παλλάσκα, στην σειρά 84Α και μετά απο ένα 40ήμερο "εκπαίδευσης" μετατέθηκα στο Α/Τ Σαχτούρης 214 όπου και πέρασα την 13άμηνη θητεία μου σαν Μηχανικός στα δύο του λεβητοστάσια (Βύρων 1 & Βύρων 3). Εκανα μισή θητεία σαν προστάτης. Πάντα θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία τις στιγμές που πέρασα μαζί με τους κληρούχες μου που σαν ποντίκια κάτω στις μηχανές τρέχαμε να αλλάξουμε σαλαμάστρες, ή τότε στην ΠΕΑΚ στην Σούδα που είχε τύχει και Καλοκαιράκι, ή όταν πήγαμε εκείνο το ταξίδι με την άσκηση του ΝΑΤΟ στην Ιταλία & Γαλλία και γελάγαμε με τούς Τούρκους ναύτες που έβγαιναν εξόδου με την ναυτική τους στολή και με τους Τούρκους Αξιωματικούς να αγοράζουν οτι λευκές συσκευές μπορούσαν απο τα λιμάνια της Ιταλίας για να τα πάρουν στην πατρίδα τους.
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κανένας που να υπηρετήσαμε μαζί εκείνη την περίοδο που να διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, αλλά άν υπάρχει θα ήθελα να απαντήσει. 
Κάποια στιγμή θα βρω κάποιες foto απο την Προπαίδευση που έχω και θα τις ανεβάσω εδώ...

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Χαιρετώ την Ναυτική Κοινότητα.* Υπηρέτησα κι εγώ στο Π.Ν. Παρουσιάστηκα το 1984 στο Κ.Ε. Παλλάσκα, στην σειρά 84Α και μετά απο ένα 40ήμερο "εκπαίδευσης" μετατέθηκα στο Α/Τ Σαχτούρης 214 όπου και πέρασα την 13άμηνη θητεία μου σαν Μηχανικός στα δύο του λεβητοστάσια (Βύρων 1 & Βύρων 3). Εκανα μισή θητεία σαν προστάτης. Πάντα θυμάμαι με νοσταλγία τις στιγμές που πέρασα μαζί με τους κληρούχες μου που σαν ποντίκια κάτω στις μηχανές τρέχαμε να αλλάξουμε σαλαμάστρες, ή τότε στην ΠΕΑΚ στην Σούδα που είχε τύχει και Καλοκαιράκι, ή όταν πήγαμε εκείνο το ταξίδι με την άσκηση του ΝΑΤΟ στην Ιταλία & Γαλλία και γελάγαμε με τούς Τούρκους ναύτες που έβγαιναν εξόδου με την ναυτική τους στολή και με τους Τούρκους Αξιωματικούς να αγοράζουν οτι λευκές συσκευές μπορούσαν απο τα λιμάνια της Ιταλίας για να τα πάρουν στην πατρίδα τους.
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κανένας που να υπηρετήσαμε μαζί εκείνη την περίοδο που να διαβάζει αυτές τις γραμμές, αλλά άν υπάρχει θα ήθελα να απαντήσει. 
> Κάποια στιγμή θα βρω κάποιες foto απο την Προπαίδευση που έχω και θα τις ανεβάσω εδώ...


Εγώ φίλε μου έχω υπηρετήσει στον Σαχτούρη .Ήμουν 81Δ και απολύθηκα το 83 τον Δεκέμβρη .Οπότε δεν με πρόλαβες μέσα .

----------


## pnakas

BB 36 GIA PANTA A8ANATO P.N. E RE GLENTIA

----------


## Manolishaf

να ρωτήσω κάτι??? γινεται ενώ εχεις τελειώσει ΑΕΝ να κάνεις την θητεία σου στις ειδικές δυνάμεις ή αναγκαστικα θα πας στο ναυτικό????

----------


## Σιμιτζο

03 Α 
7.5 μηνες σε ΤΠΚ ΣΙΜΙΤΖΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ
και το..συνταξιοδοτικο μου ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΦΑΡΩΝ

τωρα που τα βλεπω μετα απο χρονια ηταν ωραια εποχη παρολα τα ξενυχτια τα ταξιδια και τις βαρδιες στο καραβι

----------


## north star

*χαιρετω ολα τα παιδιά του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού μας.....

*Και εγω ειχα την χαρά να υπηρετήσω την θητεία μου στο *Π.Ν.
**η 92 Β ειναι εδω!*Οταν μετατέθηκα στο *Α/Γ ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ* το πλοίο βρισκόταν 
σε Νατοικη άσκηση στην Σικελία με αποτέλεσμα να μας αποσπάσουν αρχικά 
στο *Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ* στην *Δ.Π.Α* και στην συνέχεια για ενα μήνα στο 
*Ο/Γ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* που τελειωνε την *ΜΑΚ* του μετα απο 7 μηνες....
Αξέχαστες στιγμές ....ακόμα θυμάμαι με δεος οταν αντίκρυσα την κλίμακα του *ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ....*και μετα οταν εψαχνα να βρω το καράβι μου ανάμεσα σε ολα τα αλλα τα αποβατικά.Ειδικοτητα Αρμενιστής ,ομάδα διευθυνσεως πλοιου
και λέμβαρχος στο *ΑΒΑΚ* του Κυβερνητη.....πέρασα και απο διαχειριστης στην *ΚΑΔΑΥ .....*στο τελευταιο μου ταξίδι στην Κύπρο άρπαξε φωτιά το πρυμνιό μηχανοστάσιο στην μεση του Πελάγους (αναμεσα απο κρητη και κύπρο)δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ της στιγμές που εζησα εκει......


ο λέμβαρχος του *ΑΒΑΚ 54 σας χαιρετα....*

----------


## gpulio

> ... Ήμουν 81Δ και απολύθηκα το 83 τον Δεκέμβρη ...


81Δ ήμουν και εγώ. ΚΕΚΑΝ 2 μήνες (βασική και εκπαίδευση ειδικότητας) και μετά 24 μήνες ΣΝΔ.

----------


## k_chris

kalispera paidia 

eimai an8u/xos se pontopora kai parousiazomai sto skaramagka stis 19 tou epomenou mhna.
epsaxa sxetika sto OMHROI, greek navy, etc alla de brika tpt axiologo. exeis kaneis na mou pei tpt tips gia pio xalarh 8uteia?opws:
1. ti prepei na dhlwsw gia na einai SEA kai na MHN bgainw apo attikh?
2. yparxei periptwsh na perasw laptop sto palaska?
3. genika yparxei tpt gia SEA ektos bashs alla mesa sthn attikh?

ps 
exw pollous sunadelfous pou ayth th stigmh yphretoun alla ki aytoi de xeroun akomh ti paizei ekei giati oi perissoteroi einai molis 2 mhnes mesa

thanx

----------


## koskrep

Γεια στη παρεα . 93ΣΤ στο Π.Υ. ΕΡΜΗΣ Πολυ καλο λιγα ταξιδια μερα παρα μερα ημασταν εξω.Τωρα δυστυχως το πλοιο αγνοηται η τυχη του.

----------


## kostastzo

26 μηνες και 5 ημερες στο Α/Γ ΣΑΜΟΣ,τεχνιτης πυροβολων,ολο ταξιδια σε ολη την Ελλαδα αποβασεις,αλλαγη φρουρας δυο φορες στην Κυπρο,αν και τοτε ηταν ζορικα περασα ωραια,μου εχει μεινει αξεχαστη εκεινη η εποχη.

----------


## koskrep

Τωρα εδω που τα λεμε ρε παιδια η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αν δε πας σε καραβι στο ΠΝ δε καταλαβαινεις ναυτικο σαν να εισαι στο στρατο ξηρας :mrgreen:

----------


## n-k

1991 Α (εξ αναβολής). 1 μήνα Παλάσκα (προπαίδευση), 1 μήνα Κανελλόπουλο (εκπαίδευση) και μετά στο Ν/Α ΘΑΛΕΙΑ (Μ-210). Ειδικότητα ΗΝ/ΡΕ (Κελευστής). Αρκετά ταξίδια και 4 μήνες ΠΕΑΚ στη Σούδα, με πολύ δουλειά. Εξαιρετικός κυβερνήτης (Υποπλοίαρχος -τότε- Δημητρόπουλος) και Ύπαρχοι (Σημαιοφόρος -τότε- Χαράλαμπος Γαβαλάς, τον άλλο τον είχα για λίγες μέρες και δε θυμάμαι το όνομά του). Οι περισσότερες αναμνήσεις που έχω είναι ευχάριστες. Το Μάιο του 1994 μου 'κατσε και μια μετεκπαίδευση... 1 βδομάδα "ΚΑΤΑΙΓΙΔΑ" με τη Φ/Γ ΥΔΡΑ (F 452) στο κεντρικό Αιγαίο με 10 μποφόρ... Απίστευτη εμπειρία με ένα φοβερό πλοίο!

----------


## Michael

> kalispera paidia 
> 
> eimai an8u/xos se pontopora kai parousiazomai sto skaramagka stis 19 tou epomenou mhna.
> epsaxa sxetika sto OMHROI, greek navy, etc alla de brika tpt axiologo. exeis kaneis na mou pei tpt tips gia pio xalarh 8uteia?opws:
> 1. ti prepei na dhlwsw gia na einai SEA kai na MHN bgainw apo attikh?
> 2. yparxei periptwsh na perasw laptop sto palaska?
> 3. genika yparxei tpt gia SEA ektos bashs alla mesa sthn attikh?
> 
> ps 
> ...


 Για ΣΕΑ αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλουν μεταξύ άλλων δίπλωμα, ποινικό μητρώο και πιστοποιητικό τύπου Α από το στρατολογικό γραφείο. Επειδή μάλλον ξεχνάω κάτι, καλύτερα να πας να ρωτήσεις στο στρατολογικό γραφείο που ανήκεις, αφού ούτως ή αλλως θα πας για το πιστοποιητικό τύπου Α. Παλιά, νομίζω, έγραφε πίσω από την πρόσκληση για στρατευση το τί χρειάζεται. Για να μην βγαίνεις από αττική χρειάζεσαι ή τύχη ή μέσο. Πάντως η Σαλαμίνα θεωρείται παραμεθόριος...Μόνο μετα την εκπαίδευση. Στην εκπαίδευση το βλέπω μάλλον χλωμό έως απίθανο.Υπάρχουν τα πλοία που σταθμεύουν στην Αμφιάλη και στην Σαλαμίνα. Υπάρχει επίσης και η Πανδώρα που διανυκερευει Πειραιά και το πρωί πηγαίνει τον κόσμο στην Σαλαμίνα. Υπάρχει το κέντρο επιχειρήσεων στην Αμφιάλη και κέντρο επιχειρήσεων  της Ναυτικής Διοίκησης Αιγαίου που είναι στον Πειραιά.  Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και τίποτα σε πεντάγωνο και Αγία Παρασκευή ή και στον μαραθώνα στην βάση ελικοπτέρων.

----------


## Michael

Α και ξέχασα, νόμίζω ότι σαν ΣΕΑ τώρα κάνεις 17 μήνες. Αρκέτα παραπάνω από απλός νάυτης.

----------


## mendor

καλησπερα κληρουχες!!!!!!!!

υπαρχει κανεις 84β απο αρεθουσα με κυβερνητη κοπιτσα και υπαρχο χατηρα?????????

με σηματορο γκολφινο και αρμενο τον γουιλι

----------


## reytr

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!! ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Π.Ν???
ΕΙΜΑΙ Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΟ Π.Ν ΣΕ 2 ΒΟΗΘ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ 11 ΜΗΝΕΣ. ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΘΝ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΘΑΛΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ 11 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΘ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΘΕΙ!! ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΛΩΝΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΗΤΡΩΑ!!!
ΑΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ....

----------


## Michael

Χρήσιμο θα βρέιτε τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμό:

http://www.stratologia.gr/enhmerwtika.htm

ιδιαίτερα μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρουν τα  έγραφα:

ΥΠ 8-ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗΣ  ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΤΩΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΙΤΟΒΑΘΜΙΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ  

ΥΠ 20-ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΩΝ 
 
ΥΠ 21-ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΤΑΞΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ 

..που θα τα βρέιτε εκεί.

Επίσης, εδώ μπορέιτε να βρέιτε το στρατολογικό σας γραφείο για να επιοινωνήσετε κατευθείαν μαζί του:
http://www.stratologia.gr/contact.htm

----------


## ChiefMate

Οντως 17 ειναι οι μηνες αλλα....
Η θητεια σαν ΣΕΑ για οποιον υπηρετησε ΣΕΑ πραγματικα θα του μεινει αξεχαστη,ασχετα με το τι μπορει να ακουει απο τον περιγυρο του.
Τα εγγραφα που θα χρειαστεις ειναι αυτα που αναφερε ο φιλος πιο πανω,λαπτοπ δεν περνας,κ δεν χρειαζεται,μπορεις να εχεις το κινητο σου...
Τελος για την μεταθεση μην αγχωνεσαι,οπου κ να πας θα ειναι καλα εκτος απο τα Α/Γ.
Συμβουλη μου ειναι να πας Α.Σ. στα Ν/Α τα παλια που εκει αν εξαιρεσεις τις         βαρδιες που για αρχη θα ειναι καμια 10ρια το μηνα θα δεις ωραια πραγματα οπως  τα ταξιδακια στην Κερκυρα,την Κεφαλονια,γενικως τις διασπορες...
Μην αγχωνεσαι λοιπον κ να ξερεις ενα.
Αμα  εχεις γερο δοντι θα περασεις καλα,τωρα ολα τα    υπολοιπα ειναι για να γινεται κουβεντα.

----------


## ρ-75

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ. ΣΤΗΝ ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ Ρ-75 1996-1998. ΓΥΡΙΖΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ.ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5 ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑ ΥΠΟΒΡΟΧΙΟ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΠΚ ΞΕΡΟΝ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΩ.

----------


## koukou

> Οντως 17 ειναι οι μηνες αλλα....
> Η θητεια σαν ΣΕΑ για οποιον υπηρετησε ΣΕΑ πραγματικα θα του μεινει αξεχαστη,ασχετα με το τι μπορει να ακουει απο τον περιγυρο του.
> Τα εγγραφα που θα χρειαστεις ειναι αυτα που αναφερε ο φιλος πιο πανω,λαπτοπ δεν περνας,κ δεν χρειαζεται,μπορεις να εχεις το κινητο σου...
> Τελος για την μεταθεση μην αγχωνεσαι,οπου κ να πας θα ειναι καλα εκτος απο τα Α/Γ.
> Συμβουλη μου ειναι να πας Α.Σ. στα Ν/Α τα παλια που εκει αν εξαιρεσεις τις βαρδιες που για αρχη θα ειναι καμια 10ρια το μηνα θα δεις ωραια πραγματα οπως τα ταξιδακια στην Κερκυρα,την Κεφαλονια,γενικως τις διασπορες...
> Μην αγχωνεσαι λοιπον κ να ξερεις ενα.
> Αμα εχεις γερο δοντι θα περασεις καλα,τωρα ολα τα υπολοιπα ειναι για να γινεται κουβεντα.


Φίλε μου μπορεί στα Α/Γ να έχεις περισσότερες βάρδιες να είσαι που λένε και οι ΄΄ άσπροι ΄΄ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ο τελευταίος αξιωματικός ,και να ΄΄ τρως  ΄΄ τα πάντα ,όμως αν ασχοληθείς με το πλοίο θα μάθεις πολλά πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν στην περεταίρω καριέρα σου!!!Τα Α/Γ έχουν παράξενη φύση και δύσκολο έργο,(άσχετα άμα οι ίδιοι οι αξιωματική του Π.Ν  τα θεωρούν δυσμενή μετάθεση για την εξέλιξη τους ),θα δεις  ένα ποίο διαφορετικό από τα άλλα ,με πολλές δεξαμενές ballast,με πολλές φορτοεκφορτώσεις (Οχημάτων – τεθωρακισμένων) που το έργο του υπάρχου και του βοηθού του  (που είναι στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων ΣΕΑ)είναι δύσκολο, , δεν φορτώνεις απλά οχήματα η φορτηγά, φορτώνεις άρματα μάχης, μασίφ μέταλλο που άμα δεν δεθεί σωστά και το πλοίο βρει καιρό καταλαβαίνεις τι θα γίνει…. και το βασικότερο θα δεις ένα πλοίο να σκαρφαλώνει στην ακτή και να  προς αράζει ,δεν είναι σύνηθες !!!Ο πότε μην το βλέπετε σαν χάσιμο χρόνου δείτε το σαν μια extra εμπειρία!!!Ακόμα και στο διοικητικό κομμάτι θα δεις διαφορές ,δεν είναι το ίδιο να συνεργάζεσαι με ναύτες κληρωτούς που τους νοιάζει μόνο το πότε θα απολυθούν (όπως είναι στα ρυμουλκά )στα Α/Γ θα αντιμετωπίσεις ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να είναι εκεί, και είναι η δουλειά τους, άλλοι με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία  και άλλοι με μικρότερη  εμπειρία, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πρέπει σαν έφεδρος αξιωματικός να τους ΄΄ κερδίσεις ΄΄ όπως θα πρέπει να πράξεις και στην καριέρα σου μετά την θητεία!!! 
Όσο για τα Ν/Α ,ή διαφορά είναι ότι θα κάνεις πρακτική στην Ναυτιλία μόνο! θα αποκομίσεις και μια εμπειρία στην ναρκαλιεία η οποία  στην καριέρα σου δεν θα χρησιμέψει (από όσο γνωρίζω) πουθενά.                
¶ποψη μου ,είναι προτιμότερο να υπηρετήσεις σαν ΣΕΑ (ειδικά εάν είσαι φρέσκος από την σχολή)σε ένα Α/Γ παρά σε ένα ρυμουλκό ή σε ένα Ν/Α !!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Φίλε μου μπορεί στα Α/Γ να έχεις περισσότερες βάρδιες να είσαι που λένε και οι ΄΄ άσπροι ΄΄ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού ο τελευταίος αξιωματικός ,και να ΄΄ τρως ΄΄ τα πάντα ,όμως αν ασχοληθείς με το πλοίο θα μάθεις πολλά πράγματα που θα σε βοηθήσουν στην περεταίρω καριέρα σου!!!Τα Α/Γ έχουν παράξενη φύση και δύσκολο έργο,(άσχετα άμα οι ίδιοι οι αξιωματική του Π.Ν τα θεωρούν δυσμενή μετάθεση για την εξέλιξη τους ),θα δεις ένα ποίο διαφορετικό από τα άλλα ,με πολλές δεξαμενές ballast,με πολλές φορτοεκφορτώσεις (Οχημάτων – τεθωρακισμένων) που το έργο του υπάρχου και του βοηθού του (που είναι στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων ΣΕΑ)είναι δύσκολο, , δεν φορτώνεις απλά οχήματα η φορτηγά, φορτώνεις άρματα μάχης, μασίφ μέταλλο που άμα δεν δεθεί σωστά και το πλοίο βρει καιρό καταλαβαίνεις τι θα γίνει…. και το βασικότερο θα δεις ένα πλοίο να σκαρφαλώνει στην ακτή και να προς αράζει ,δεν είναι σύνηθες !!!Ο πότε μην το βλέπετε σαν χάσιμο χρόνου δείτε το σαν μια extra εμπειρία!!!Ακόμα και στο διοικητικό κομμάτι θα δεις διαφορές ,δεν είναι το ίδιο να συνεργάζεσαι με ναύτες κληρωτούς που τους νοιάζει μόνο το πότε θα απολυθούν (όπως είναι στα ρυμουλκά )στα Α/Γ θα αντιμετωπίσεις ανθρώπους που έχουν επιλέξει να είναι εκεί, και είναι η δουλειά τους, άλλοι με μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και άλλοι με μικρότερη εμπειρία, το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πρέπει σαν έφεδρος αξιωματικός να τους ΄΄ κερδίσεις ΄΄ όπως θα πρέπει να πράξεις και στην καριέρα σου μετά την θητεία!!! 
> Όσο για τα Ν/Α ,ή διαφορά είναι ότι θα κάνεις πρακτική στην Ναυτιλία μόνο! θα αποκομίσεις και μια εμπειρία στην ναρκαλιεία η οποία στην καριέρα σου δεν θα χρησιμέψει (από όσο γνωρίζω) πουθενά. 
> ¶ποψη μου ,είναι προτιμότερο να υπηρετήσεις σαν ΣΕΑ (ειδικά εάν είσαι φρέσκος από την σχολή)σε ένα Α/Γ παρά σε ένα ρυμουλκό ή σε ένα Ν/Α !!!


 

Γενικως το τι θα παρεις κ το τι θα σου φανει χρησιμο απο την θητεια στο ΠΝ ειναι υποκειμενικο.
Εγω κ απο τα ΝΑ πηρα πολλα επειδη ηθελα κ οχι επειδη επρεπε...
Τωρα την σαβουρα κ την φορτωση δεν την εμαθα στο ΠΝ,κ επισης οταν γυρισα μετα απο 2 μπαρκα για να παω φανταρος το τελευταιο που ηθελα ηταν να εχω κ ολα αυτα που αναφερεις εσυ πιο πανω που γινονται στα ΑΓ.......!

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ είχα την θαυμάσια ευκαιρία να υπηρετήσω ΣΕΑ στο πλοίο της Φάρων.  
Γύρισα όλες τις ελληνικές θάλασσες, εκατοντάδες φάροι και νησάκια, κάβους και όρμους που με κανένα πλοίο της γραμμής ή φορτηγό δέν μπορείς να δείς...
Ειμουν ΓΚ, ΝΚ, ΣΝ, Απογραφών δηλαδή φάτα όλλα! Έμαθα όμως οργάνωση γραφείου και τήρηση αρχείων ιδανική εμεπιρία για τον σημερινό χαμό του ISM & ISPS...

----------


## ChiefMate

Ακριβως!
Μετα απο καιρο αυτα θυμασαι..Τα ωραια ταξιδακια στα νησια,την παρεα κ μερικα σημαντικα ατομα που γνωρισες κατα την διαρκεια της θητειας στο ΠΝ!

----------


## ρ-75

TYXEΡΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ. ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΟΥΝ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 97 ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ  ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΥΡΑΜΙΔΩΝ.

----------


## koukou

Δεν εχεις και άδικο σχετικά με την υποκειμενικότητα !!!
Βέβαια η θητεία  είναι όλα αυτά που αναφέρατε παραπάνω!
Τα φαρόπλοια είναι κάτι μαγικό, πράγματι!!!
Όμως είμαι της άποψής πως ότι και αν κάνουμε στην ζωή μας πρέπει να έχει ουσία και δημιουργικότητα ,ακόμα και  η ανεμελιά ΕΧΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ !!!
Οι φίλοι της θητείας, τα ταξίδια κα τα νησιά …. Πράγματι είναι αναμνήσεις όμορφες !!!

----------


## stulis

yparxei kapoios i kapoioi pou na ipiretisan sto oinousai ta etoi 1985/1986/1987 to onoma mou einai giorgos sebastos  85γ αγμ 30140

----------


## Grotta

> TYXEΡΟΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ,ΒΑΡΔΙΕΣ,ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ. ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΠΚ ΜΑΡΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΟΥΝ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 97 ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΑΛΒΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΥΡΑΜΙΔΩΝ.


 
Τον Ηλία Κ. τον είχες  γνωρίσει?

----------


## Amorgos66

88Δ ΕΣΣΟ...,ΚΕΠΑΛ 40 μέρες προπαιδευση με 1 επισκεπτήριο(!) ,μετά ΚΕΚΑΝ για καμμια 10 μέρες και τέλος Α/Τ ΒΕΛΟΣ....ως το τέλος Σεπτ/90...
Σύνολον 24 μήνες.....
Παραθέτω την ειδικότητά μου....
Ερώτηση:Ποιά η ειδικότητά μου...???
Αναμένω απαντήσεις....... :Very Happy:

----------


## sv1xv

> Ερώτηση:Ποιά η ειδικότητά μου...??? Αναμένω απαντήσεις....


Ηλεκτρονικός (Συστημάτων) Διευθύνσεως Βολής

----------


## plori

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Να δώσω χαιρετισμούς στο καπετάν Κώστα Σικοτακόπουλο που τώρα πρέπει να είναι στον Πήγασο όπου υπηρετήσαμε μαζί εκείνος ΣΕΑ και ύπαρχος στην Υ/Φ ΠΡΕΣΠΑ  και εγώ ναυτης το 1991-1992.Καλά του ταξίδια!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ηλεκτρονικός (Συστημάτων) Διευθύνσεως Βολής



Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι Τ.Π.Β....Δεν ξερω αν εννοεις το ιδιο γιατι ειδικοτητα Η.Δ.Β. δεν θυμαμαι στο Π.Ν....

----------


## Thanasis17

Καλησπέρα! Έχω μια απορέια σχετικά με το ΠΝ. Απο τη στιγμή που αποφυτείς απο ΑΕΝ πηγαίνεις υποχρεωτικά ΠΝ ή διαλεγεις εσύ? Και αν διαλέγεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε στείλουν αυτοι στο ΠΝ επειδει ¨εχεις σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό?

Και κάτι ακόμα.Πόσο είναι η θητεία στο ΠΝ σήμερα?Και αξίζει να πάει καποιος σε σχέση με στρατό ξηράς η αεροπορία? Γιατί είδα εδώ κάποιες οραίες περιγραφές για το πως περάσαν κάποιοι εκεί!  :Very Happy:

----------


## roussosf

> Καλησπέρα! Έχω μια απορέια σχετικά με το ΠΝ. Απο τη στιγμή που αποφυτείς απο ΑΕΝ πηγαίνεις υποχρεωτικά ΠΝ ή διαλεγεις εσύ? Και αν διαλέγεις υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε στείλουν αυτοι στο ΠΝ επειδει ¨εχεις σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό?
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμα.Πόσο είναι η θητεία στο ΠΝ σήμερα?Και αξίζει να πάει καποιος σε σχέση με στρατό ξηράς η αεροπορία? Γιατί είδα εδώ κάποιες οραίες περιγραφές για το πως περάσαν κάποιοι εκεί!


καποτε κατα 99% οι αποφοιτοι των ΑΕΝ πηγαιναν ναυτικο
τωρα ομως απ οτι γνωριζω το ναυτικο δεν παιρνει εφεδρους  η μαλλον παιρνει πολυ λιγους και αυτοι για βοηθητικες εργασιες

----------


## ρ-75

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΝ ΑΠΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΕΦΕΔΡΟΥΣ. ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΞΗΡΑΣ.

----------


## Amorgos66

> Ηλεκτρονικός (Συστημάτων) Διευθύνσεως Βολής


Σωστός...
....ΗΝ/ΔΒ...Ηλεκτρονικός Διεύθυνσης Βολής!!!

----------


## sv1xv

> Εγω αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι Τ.Π.Β....


Ο τεχνίτης πυροβόλων έχει διαβήτη πάνω από κανόνι.

----------


## ChiefMate

Σαμπως νομιζεις πως θυμαμαι κ εγω????
Θα πρεπει να ανατρεξουμε στο site του ΠΝ...

----------


## ρ-75

ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΠΒ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΗΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙ

----------


## naftopoulo

9 φεβρουαρίου μπαίνω Π.Ν. για την θητεία Παλάσκα μου γράφει το χαρτί! ξέρει κανείς αν όλη η εκπαίδευση γίνεται εκεί ή και στον Πόρο? Και κάτι άλλο, έχω τελειώσει Μηχανικός Ε.Ν. μπορώ να πάω για ΣΕΑ ή μέχρι Κελευστής? :Confused:

----------


## roussosf

> 9 φεβρουαρίου μπαίνω Π.Ν. για την θητεία Παλάσκα μου γράφει το χαρτί! ξέρει κανείς αν όλη η εκπαίδευση γίνεται εκεί ή και στον Πόρο? Και κάτι άλλο, έχω τελειώσει Μηχανικός Ε.Ν. μπορώ να πάω για ΣΕΑ ή μέχρι Κελευστής?


οι μηχανικοι σαν βαθμο παιρνουν η του διοπου η του κελευστη 
μονο με αυτη την ειδικοτητα μετραει η υπηρεσια σου στο ΠΝ για διπλωμα 
αν εισαι απλος ναυτης μηχανικος εχασες

----------


## naftopoulo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!

----------


## Ido

Γεια σας

Είμαι κάτοχος του διπλώματος Πλοιάρχου Γ' και θα καταταγώ στο Π.Ν τον Μάιο. 

Δεν έχω μπαρκάρει ακόμα σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να υπηρετήσω σαν ΣΕΑ. Θα αρκούσε η εμπειρία μου από τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια της ΑΕΝ για να αντεπεξέλθω στα καθήκοντα του ΣΕΑ ;

----------


## drf

96Δ ΕΣΣΟ , Παρουσίαση Παλάσκα , Ειδ: ΗΝ/ΑΥ (WOW) , Εκπαίδευση  Κανελλόπουλο , Μετάθεση Κ/Φ ΔΟΞΑ -> πρώτη συνάντηση με το πλοίο σε  δίμηνη ΜΑΚ στη Σούδα και η συνέχεια της θητείας ΞΙΦΙΕΣ Αν.Αιγαίο από  Αλεξανδρούπολη ως Ρόδο και ότι καθόταν εύκαιρο...:twisted:

Προτείνω σε όσα παιδιά πάνε τώρα να μη το πολυσκέφτονται , ας το δουν ως  τη τελευταία φάση της ζωής τους χωρίς άγχος και ευθύνες . μετά από εκεί  αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

> Γεια σας
> 
> Είμαι κάτοχος του διπλώματος Πλοιάρχου Γ' και θα καταταγώ στο Π.Ν τον Μάιο. 
> 
> Δεν έχω μπαρκάρει ακόμα σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να υπηρετήσω σαν ΣΕΑ. Θα αρκούσε η εμπειρία μου από τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια της ΑΕΝ για να αντεπεξέλθω στα καθήκοντα του ΣΕΑ ;


ΝΑΙ!!!....................

----------


## papadatos

> Ο τεχνίτης πυροβόλων έχει διαβήτη πάνω από κανόνι.


Ναι φίλε μου 84Δ Α/Γ ΚΡΗΤΗ

----------


## papadatos

Παιδιά υπάρχει κανείς που να υπηρέτησε στο Α/Γ ΚΡΗΤΗ περίοδο 84Δ - 86Δ;

----------


## Express Pigasos

09 Δ  ειδικοτητα διαχειριστης!!!απολυομαι σε λιγο καιρο και τρελαινομαιιιι

----------


## Joyrider

Α ρε και να ξαναπήγαινα καμιά δεκαριά μερούλες σε κανα Παρμενίωνα επίστρατος !

----------


## ChiefMate

> Α ρε και να ξαναπήγαινα καμιά δεκαριά μερούλες σε κανα Παρμενίωνα επίστρατος !


Κ εμεις των Ν/Α σε κανα ξιφια ή καμια διασπορα Κερκυρα,Κεφαλονια,Λευκαδα!
Αξεχαστες εποχες!

----------


## yiannisdj

εγω υπηρετησα το 1990.παλασκα προπαιδευση για 1 μηνα παρακαλω καπακι 15 μερες κανελοπουλο και μετα μεταθεση στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ L-116 με τον κυβερνητη τοτε τον μεγιστο πλωταρχη μιχαλαρο.αποληθηκα τον μαιο του 1992.22 μηνες.20 μηνες και κατι ψιλα στο πλοιο,και μηχανικος.

----------


## rjjjh2004

95 Β΄(ειδικοτητα Τ/ΠΒ Β) υπαρχει κανείς;;;

----------


## dytis

96Δ Τ/ΠΒ κάνεις που να ήμασταν και στον Α/Τ 215 ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗ παρέα??? :Wink:

----------


## roussosf

> εγω υπηρετησα το 1990.παλασκα προπαιδευση για 1 μηνα παρακαλω καπακι 15 μερες κανελοπουλο και μετα μεταθεση στο Α/Γ ΚΩΣ L-116 με τον κυβερνητη τοτε τον μεγιστο πλωταρχη μιχαλαρο.αποληθηκα τον μαιο του 1992.22 μηνες.20 μηνες και κατι ψιλα στο πλοιο,και μηχανικος.


Τον Μιχάλαρο τον ειχα το 82-83 στο Δ/Π Ναυκρατουσα ηταν Υπαρχος με τον βαθμο του υποπλοιαρχου
δεν ειχα πολα μαζι του γιατι ημουν μηχανικος αλλα ησυχος ηταν απ οτι θυμαμε

----------


## Mad_k

> Γεια σας
> 
> Είμαι κάτοχος του διπλώματος Πλοιάρχου Γ' και θα καταταγώ στο Π.Ν τον Μάιο. 
> 
> Δεν έχω μπαρκάρει ακόμα σαν Ανθυποπλοίαρχος αλλά θα με ενδιέφερε να υπηρετήσω σαν ΣΕΑ. Θα αρκούσε η εμπειρία μου από τα εκπαιδευτικά ταξίδια της ΑΕΝ για να αντεπεξέλθω στα καθήκοντα του ΣΕΑ ;


Ou για πλακα!!!!!!!

----------


## LNGmania

Επειδη τα πραγματα εχουν ξεφυγει στο ΠΝ λογω οικονομικης και πνευματικης κρισης και κανουμε και περισσοτερη θητεια δινω μια εικονα στους συναδελφους που ειναι να κανουν θητεια μια ιδεα.

Πρωτα ως Διοπος Ναυτης εισαι και παλι τιποτα στην ουσια γιατι και ας σου λενε οτι εισαι πιο πανω απο τους απλους ναυτες με τα βυσματα κλπ εισαι παλι πιο κατω, 2ον επειδη εχουμε εργασιακη εμπειρια θεωρειται δεδομενο οτι ξερουμε ματσακονια, βαψιμο, στησιμο σκαλωσιας, και αλλες δουλειες οπως σε μια οικοδομη και αν πεις οτι δεν ξερεις αμα οντως δεν ξερεις σε πανε αιμα, 3ον Επειδη ειμαστε εμπειροι επαγγελματιες και αξιωματικοι εξω για αυτο και παιρνουμε τον βαθμο του διοπου και το οποιο σημαινει που οντως προβλεπεται συμφωνως με τις εσωτερικες διαταξεις του ΠΝ οτι μπορουνε να σε βαλουνε υπολογο (υπευθυνο οπου αμα χαθει κατι το πληρωνεις απο την τσεπη σου) αμα υπηρετεις σε μικρα βοηθητικα πλοια ( ΒΒ, ρυμουλκα, κλπ.), 4ον δεν θα μαθεις δεσιματα ναυτικη τεχνη κλπ. παρα θα δεις πραγματα που αμα τα εκανες σε εμπειρο Ελληνα λοστρομο δικαιολογημενα θα παθαινε 5 εγκεφαλικα απανωτα και αμα τους κανεις σωστη ναυτικη τεχνη σε διορθωνουν συμφωνως την δικια τους..., 5ον Φρονημα μηδεν παρα μονο ειναι δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι οπου παιρνουν το ελαχιστο 1000 ευρω (και πολυ παιρνουν) τον μηνα και εσυ κανεις ολη την βρωμοδουλεια για εκεινους και αμα μπορουν σουν φορτωνουν ευθυνες, 6ον πειθαρχια και σεβασμος μηδεν αμα δειξεις την ελαχιστη πειθαρχια οπου στον ΣΞ θεωρειται αυτονοητη θα σε πουν στρατοκαυλο..., 7ο κανεις παραπανω θητεια 3 μηνες απο οτι στον στρατο ξηρας, 8ο μετα τις 10 βολες στην προπαιδευση δεν ξαναπιανεις οπλο αρα τι σοι ενοπλες δυναμεις ειναι (για γελια μονο), 9ο αμα πεις να μην πας σε πλωτα μεσα θα σε χωσουνε στην χειροτερη βαση που παιζει και θα κανεις τις χειροτερες δουλειες γιατι εισαι του εμπορικου, 10ο επειδη παιρνεις που παιρνεις τα λεφτα στο εμπορικο σε ζηλευουνε και σε χωνουνε πιο αγρια απο ποτε, 11ο αμα εχεις την γελοια υποψια οτι θα την βγαλεις καθαρη αμα δουλευεις και κανεις καλα την δουλεια σου τοτε και θα σε εκμεταλλευτουνε μεχρι να σε ξεζουμισουνε και δεν θα παρεις ποτε μα ποτε καμμια τιμητικη ουτε κατα διανοια ( πρεπει να ειναι πολυ βλακες να χασουν το θυμα που θα τους βγαζει ολη τη δουλεια ενω αυτοι καθονται),12ο μαθαινεις μια νοοτροπια που εφερε την Ελλαδα εδω που ειμαστε και αμα την μεταφερουμε για τα καλα στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια δεν θα προκοψουμε, 13ο μαθαινεις να εισαι καλος ραγιας, δουλοπρεπης, πειθηνιος, να πετας μπαλακια τις ευθυνες σου αλλου και γλυφτης για να την βγαλεις αντι να μαθεις να εισαι θαραλλεος, ετοιμοπολεμος, γενικοτερα πιο αντρας και 13ο ποτε δεν θα κανεις σε πολεμικο πλοιο ουτε σαν ΣΕΑ ουτε σαν ναυτης αρα κανεις το θυμα.

Το επομενο κορυφαιο ειναι οι ΣΕΑ. Αμα νομιζεις οτι θα αποκτησεις εμπειρια και ικανοτητες τοτε εχεις ψευδαισθησεις... 1ον πλεον κανεις 18 μηνες θητεια, 2ον παιρνεις 480 ευρω τον μηνα ( καλο μονο αμα εισαι ανεργος εξω), 3ον δεν μας κανουν πλεον κυβερνητες γιατι ολοι οι μονιμοι ΕΠΟΠ κυνηγανε τα ποστα αυτα ως τα πιο βολεμενα και ανετα και επειδη μας εχουν για ασχετους σε θεματα διοικησης..., 4ον σαν υπαρχος οταν λειπει ο κυβερνητης στο σπιτι μετα τις 2 το μεσημερι σαν καλος δημοσιος υπαλληλος που ειναι εσυ πηζει να πηγαινεις μπρος πισω με το ρυμουλκο οπου τους ερθει και μπορουν ακομα και σε οποιαδηποτε σου αδεια σου κανουν ανακληση αδειας και να σε φερουν παλι πισω να κανεις εσυ την βαρδια του και εκεινος να επικαλεσθει οτι θελει και να την βγαλει καθαρη (αρρωστια, κλπ.), 5ον μαθαινεις μια νοοτροπια που εφερε την Ελλαδα εδω που ειμαστε και αμα την μεταφερουμε για τα καλα στην ποντοπορο ναυτιλια δεν θα προκοψουμε, 6ον Σε περιπτωση χειρισμων με ρυμουλκο πχ οπου εσυ το κυβερνας και κανεις καποια ζημια σε αλλο πλοιο λογω μηχανικης βλαβης του ρυμουλκου περνας ναυτοδικειο με πειθαρχικες κυρωσεις εως και στερηση ασκησεως επαγγελματος για κατι που εσυ δεν εφταιγες εξαρχης για να μην κατηγορηθει το ΠΝ και αυτοι που κανουν την συντηρηση και επικαλουνται την οικονομικη κατασταση. 


Αν θελεις να τα αποφυγεις ολα αυτα και εστω να πας ΣΞ ή Ειδικες Δυναμεις οπου θα πεις οτι εκανες θητεια και οτι εμαθες τουλαχιστον κατι χρησιμο περι πειθαρχιας, ομονοιας, πως να διοικεις σωστα τον κοσμο σου κλπ. τοτε οταν πας να κανεις την διακοπη της αναβολης θα κανεις μια υπευθυνη δηλωση οπου θα δηλωσεις στην Στρατολογικη Υπηρεσια που υπαγεσαι οτι << Δεν επιθυμω να καταταχθω στο Πολεμικο Ναυτικο>> . Τοσο απλο. 

Αλλα δυο πραγματα να εχεις υποψιν σου ειναι οτι μπορεις να κανεις αναβολη της θητειας σου ανα οποιαδηποτε στιγμη λογω δυσκολιας προσαρμογης και δεν σε ξαναστελνουν στην μοναδα εκεινη (μπορει σε χειροτερη) μετα απο 1 χρονο και αλλο ειναι να κανεις μεχρι 5 μηνες θητεια και μετα να κανεις το υπολοιπο ως συνεχομενο μπαρκο επικαλουμενος οικονομικους λογους.

----------


## SteliosK

Από την επόμενη σειρά οι ναύτες γυρνάνε στον Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η ειδικότητα του Ναυπηγού Μηχανικού, η άδεια χειριστή ταχυπλόου σκάφους και η κατοχή ναυτικού φυλλαδίου μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ως επιπλέον προσόντα για κάποιον, ώστε να αλλάξει η αρχική του κατανομή από Στρατό Ξηράς σε Πολεμικό Ναυτικό;

----------


## Ilias 92

Γιατι θες να κανείς 12 μήνες θητεία?
Το σκεφτόμουν και εγώ αλλά θα έχανα και την επόμενη χρονια και κοιτάω ενα μεταπτυχιακό.
Ξερεις ποτέ θα μπεις?

----------


## roussosf

μην κοιτας μονο ους 12 μηνες
να κοιτας και άλλα πραγματα..................
δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε βεβαια ότι ο στρατός είναι στρατος και έχει τα δικά του κολλήματα...........
αλλα νομιζω ότι για το ναυτικό οι 12 μηνες είναι το λιγότερο κακο

----------

